
Node-libcurl – libcurl bindings for Node.js - JCMais
https://github.com/JCMais/node-libcurl
======
JCMais
Hi everyone, I just released the latest version of the node-libcurl Node.js
addon, which is the only up-to-date libcurl binding for Node.js.

The prebuilt binaries are now using libcurl 7.69.1. Let me know if you have
any questions about the module or usage.

It's probably the fastest URL transfer library for Node.js, per some
benchmarks I did, but benchmarks generally test scenarios that are far from
real-world usage, so there is that.

